# looking for Cheese paper



## paulaswrld (Mar 2, 2008)

I am trying to get all my Christmas stuff together and am looking for a good source to buy cheese paper. In the past, I just ask the cheesemonger at Whole foods for a bunch of it, and she always is glad to hand it over....however, they now have it customized and it says "whole foods" all over it....not quite what I am looking for. So, now I need to try and find it elsewhere. 

Thanks,

Paula


----------



## tiger408 (Aug 3, 2008)

this site has them for sale http://www.cheesemaking.com/cheesemakingnecessities.html


----------



## paulaswrld (Mar 2, 2008)

Thanks Annie. If anyone knows other sources, please chime in.

Paula


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2008)

You can also find it here,

http://www.dairyconnection.com/equipment.htm#wax

http://www.glengarrycheesemaking.on.ca/accessories.htm

Christy


----------



## Leo (Mar 10, 2008)

If you have a kitchen supply store(not the chains though) or really nice wine shop locally, they carry them.
Some more links: 
http://idealcheese.com/cheesepaperforstorage-formaticum.aspx
http://www.murrayscheese.com/prodinfo.asp?number=00000004621
Megan


----------

